# Pomps in the surf



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

I decided at the last minute to run down to Surfside this morning to test my skill and patience, knowing the surf would be completely jacked up. When I got there, it was even worse than I expected. 20mph S wind, 3-4ft swells in the 1st gut and tons of freakin' weed. Yakking was definitely out of the question. Well, I fished a solid 2 hrs in the 1st gut and got HH after HH or as Histprof calls them HHOUS. Note to self: Wind + mud + weed = HH. A couple times while wading to the 1st bar, I had swells coming in over my head and got drenched a few times. I waited patiently for the tide to come in at noon so I could start throwing shrimp from the sand in the wade gut. Low and behold, I landed these 3 yellow beauties in 2ft of water and threw in a snack size whiting for good measure. You just never know until you try!


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Green to ya. 

Mmmmmmmm.... pomp dinner. We are jealous.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Good Job Surfguy!!*

I took two on Aransas Bay 2 weeks ago.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

nice job

Need the dinner pics


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

ComeFrom? said:


> I took two on Aransas Bay 2 weeks ago.


Same to ya!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Patience and perseverance pays off. Congrats!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice pomps.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

That's impressive! Good job!


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

fantastic!!!


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice pomps bud!


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

nice going !! (when nothing else was)


----------



## Jereme30 (Jul 20, 2012)

how did you cook them?


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Jereme30 said:


> how did you cook them?


Still in the freezer. I grill all my fish the same way:

Slap the fish skin down on some Al foil coated with olive oil, spice the top with blackened seasoning, garlic salt, lemon juice. Grill about 15min, turn over and peel off the cooked skin. Spice that side the same way and grill another 15min. Simple and comes out perfect every time.


----------

